# Barrels Beretta 70s and Beretta 71



## Tonk302 (Aug 2, 2018)

Can barrels for a 70s and 71 interchange. Both are the same length both 22s


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Beretta Forum - View Single Post - 2.0 Beretta 70 Series (Jaguar) Pistols - FAQs and Facts

This may help.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find magazines for a friends 70S? He's bought generic in the past and they don't work well. I think their called triple K magazines.


Clerk


----------

